# NGTA - May 3-D Shoot



## dutchman (Apr 28, 2017)

Monthly 3-D Traditional Archery Shoot
20 targets set in the woods to provide you a realistic challenge in some cool presentations. You'll enjoy yourself, that much we know. Since we have so much fun, you really should consider inviting some folks who have never shot with us to come along with you this time. Come shoot with us.

Shoot Fees
Members - $5.00 each
Non-members - $10.00 each
Family discount for members - $15.00 for a family of three or more
Family discount for non-members - $25.00 for a family of three or more.
First time shooters at our club - Free

Lunch will be available for a $5 per person donation to help offset the cost of the groceries.

Our shoot host for this shoot is Crispin Henry.

#NorthGATraditionalArchery


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 28, 2017)

Month 5. Only 3 left. Boy time is going fast.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 29, 2017)

Twin Oaks time...ya'll have a blast!!!


----------



## dutchman (May 2, 2017)

TNGIRL said:


> Twin Oaks time...ya'll have a blast!!!



We will...


----------



## Dennis (May 4, 2017)

Sho nuff


----------

